# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Wooooooo...!!!

## BooBoo

Make that Deputy Wooooooo...!!!

Two-time WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair has been made an honorary deputy of the force in Hillsborough County, Florida.
Flair, a resident of the area, left WWE in August 2021 but despite plans to join AEW, his career has stalled since VICEs _Dark Side of the Ring_ covered the Plane Ride from Hell.
After  joining local police, Flair was made an honorary deputy by Sherriff  Chad Chronister, who the Nature Boy thanked on social media.

----------

Brat (03-07-2022),Lone Gunman (03-06-2022),WarriorRob (03-06-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

I really never likes wrestling because of how fake it is, don't say that to my older brother that's fighting words to him. he watches wrestling all the time.

----------

BooBoo (03-07-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

The "Nature Boy" was in a League All His Own...

----------

Brat (03-07-2022),Lone Gunman (03-06-2022)

----------

